
Creating wireframes? - aml183
I have been trying to use Sketch to design an app for an enterprise application I&#x27;m building. Any recommendations for simpler programs to help me create quick mockups and workflow. I have been told popapp.in and omnigraffle are good. Thoughts?
======
throwaway_ghj
balsamiq.

Or my favourite, pen and paper.

